# Big Ben's Birch Beer



## stumpknocker (Feb 12, 2011)

Does any one have any idea what this is or if it may have any market value?


----------



## stumpknocker (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is a picture of top.


----------



## bubbas dad (Feb 12, 2011)

that is a type of container they used for sodas at one time. sorry but don't have any idea of value.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey J B,

 Cool Megaphone!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "THIS MEGAPHONE WAS PRODUCED BY MOXIE CO. OF NEEDHAM, MASS., TO ADVERTISE GOOD OL' TED'S CREAMY ROOT BEER. EPONYMOUS SPOKESMAN TED WILLIAMS IS PICTURED TWICE ON THE 10"-LONG CARDBOARD MEGAPHONE, WHICH RETAINS ITS ORIGINAL 2"-DIAMETER METAL-RING MOUTHPIECE. THE OPPOSITE OPENING IS 4" ACROSS. THOUGH TECHNICALLY EX/MT DUE TO EDGE WEAR AND A VERTICAL SEAM WRINKLE, THE STRUCTURALLY INTACT, PERFECTLY CONICAL MEGAPHONE HAS GOT TO BE ALMOST MINTY BY COMPARISON TO ITS LONG-AGO COMPACTED AND DESTROYED BRETHREN. NOW GIVE US A "T"! AN "E"! A "D"! WHAT'S THAT SPELL? TED! TED! YAAAAY, TED!" From.









 "This is a 1930s cardboard and wax CARTON, advertising
 delicious ROOT BEER.  Top has a metal rim and contains a CAP. 
 Bottom is meant to be cut out for kids to use as a MEGAPHONE.
   Size is 9-1/2" tall and 4" bottom diameter." From.

 What I wanna know is where'dya find it? Back story, please.


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2011)

Believe it or not, the Catawissa Bottling Co. is still in business, and they still make Big Ben's birch beer. There is one store around here that sells it, and the stuff is delicious. Of course, the paper cones are collectible and they haven't used them for a long time. I think they still have returnable, paper-label quart bottles, and of course plastic. It is one of the few small, independent bottlers that are still around.  ~Jim


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 13, 2011)

They have a webiste: http://catawissabottlingco.com/ 
 I think if you come across thier products you should make a purchase.  The small time bottlers need all the help they can get.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 13, 2011)

Interesting, guys! Here's one I found in the attic of our 'drugstore dig'.


----------

